# Windows 7 Taskleiste auf 2 Bildschirme



## Maik639 (18. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich suche ein Tool das folgendes erfüllt:

Streckt die Taskleiste auf 2Monitore, auf dem ersten monitor soll nur der Windows-Button sein, auf dem zweiten dann die systemtrays und das datum und der desktopbutton.

Optional:
man kann symbole auf jedem desktop anhängen an die taskleiste

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich das jetzt gut beschrieben habe, nach dem motto "ein bild sagt mir an 1000 worte" habe ich mal bilder hochgeladen die mein ziel beschrieben

Windows standart:
http://root-space.eu/file/j50vevl3

Mein ziel:
http://root-space.eu/file/u2afvnkm

Optional:
http://root-space.eu/file/uvt286g8

Grüße Maik


----------



## DrSoong (18. Mai 2011)

Als Programmlösung gibts dazu Ultramon, ist aber kostenpflichtig. Dafür hast du viele Features und das ganze unabhängig von deiner Graphikkarte.

Wenn du beide Monitore an der selben Grafikkarte hängen hast, sollte es aber in den Treibern eine Option dafür geben. Mangels zweiten Monitor kann ich jetzt aber nicht genau sagen, wo sich die genau befindet. Such mal in Google nach "windows 7 taskleiste zwei bildschirme", da findest du einige Threads.


Der Doc!


----------



## Maik639 (18. Mai 2011)

hi,

danke für deine antwort.
das habe ich nicht erwähnt, ich habe natürlich auch gegooglet und viele programme getestet, darunter auch ultramon. leider hab ich den namen der anderen 3 programme wieder vergessen =(

achja nView von nvidia habe ich auch getestet.

Grüße Maik


----------

